# Smoked cream cheese



## ksmith9 (Oct 17, 2021)

I've been seeing a lot recently about smoke cream cheese ( sorry if this is in the wrong thread,  I saw smoking cheese). I've seen where you score it and spread olive oil on top, my question is has anyone taken their smoked cream cheese and made a cheesecake, or a spinach and artichoke dip, or a Buffalo dip? How did they turn out? Any recipes out there anyone is willing to share?


----------



## blackened (Oct 17, 2021)

this is the right thread. you created it after all


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 17, 2021)

I've seen on IG folks using the smoked cream cheese to make poppers and dips. They talked about how good it was. Not too sure about cheese cakes. 
Jim


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 17, 2021)

I think you’d probably just use the smoked cream cheese in any recipe you’d normally just use cream cheese in! Salmon dip or Buffalo chicken dip sounds like a great start!


----------



## olaf (Oct 17, 2021)

Something I keep threatening to do. Your on the right track, use it however you want but I would avoid the cheesecake idea.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 17, 2021)

olaf said:


> Something I keep threatening to do. Your on the right track, use it however you want but I would avoid the cheesecake idea.


Out of curiosity did you try that with bad results? For some reason the concept doesn’t sound bad to me? But I’ve never smoked cream cheese.


----------



## urbanfarmer (Oct 17, 2021)

I have smoked cream cheese a couple times (most recently was on Monday which was Thanksgiving here in Canada). We usually just coat it in a spice blend, smoke it and then put it on charcuterie board.  We have also used smoked cream cheese on bagels. Now that you mention it I think I will try it in a cheesecake. I think that a smoked peach or strawberry jam would be great on plain cheesecake… so maybe a smoked cheesecake would be good too!


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 17, 2021)

I put some on the grates anytime I've got a cook going.....usually 2 blocks. We love it and usually eat with ritz crackers and pepper jelly.  The smoke flavor is intensified if placed in the refer but we eat at least one straight of the grill.
My wife used some this week in a  corn skillet dish and it added a new level of flavor.  I prefer the honey garlic flavor and they like the everything bagel !  
Haven't tried it in a dessert dish yet.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 17, 2021)

Sounds like something I need to try.  Smoked cream cheese with smoked salmon on crackers........yum!


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Oct 17, 2021)

I've only tried it once thus far, coating a block with 'everything bagel' seasoning, then serving the smoked block with bagel chips.  It seemed like a natural pairing.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2021)

Probably common sense...But,I would Highly suggest skipping the Rub or other Seasoning for using Smoked Cream Cheese in a Cheesecake. Otherwise, I think the Smoke flavor would work just fine in Cheesecake. Smoke seems to works in other Desserts. I have seen Chef's pipe smoke from a Gun under Glass Domes that cover assorted Sweets. Melted Smoked Cheddar on Apple Pie ROCKS!...JJ


----------



## cmayna (Oct 18, 2021)

912smoker said:


> I put some on the grates anytime I've got a cook going.....usually 2 blocks. We love it and usually eat with ritz crackers and pepper jelly.  The smoke flavor is intensified if placed in the refer but we eat at least one straight of the grill.
> My wife used some this week in a  corn skillet dish and it added a new level of flavor.  I prefer the honey garlic flavor and they like the everything bagel !
> Haven't tried it in a dessert dish yet.



I was wondering about putting the cream cheese blocks directly onto the smoker grate instead of using a foil pan.  Putting smoke on the bottom side must be a plus.


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 18, 2021)

I always put them on a sheet of foil but did find a mesh grill rack during some cleaning this weekend that I intend to try out . Should work great. Tight enough pattern to keep the cheese from leaking thru.....hopefully.


----------

